# Let's just PM each other.



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

I know it might sound weird. But I'm not as far as to share facebook, icq, or similiar just yet. Any kind of "how are you" or whatever is welcome. Basicly I just wanna practice to talk....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

You can PM me if you want.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes, PM me!


----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone who replied!
No idea how much I'll actually write. Sometimes I just don't know what to say.
...that seems to be all I want to say now :um


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Whenever I get a nice PM cycle started with someone, they just gradually stop messaging me back. I hope you have enjoyed my traumatic, and 100% true story. :sus

thanks for understanding. :um

on topic, looking for new people to PM, makes me happy to see the PM notification box pop up on my screen you see. I know, simple minds pleased by simple things and all.


----------



## Andreth (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm up for PMing


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## DJKav (Jun 23, 2011)

im up for it too


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Just wondering who to PM, feels like I have to act on this otherwise we will all just sit in this thread waiting to be PM'd....I guess someone has to start it...Question is...who can put up with my walls of texts and weird personality? :3


----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, sorry that I can't PM everyone. Well I could in theory, but I don't want this to go over my head. The PMs I send so far all took me longer than I like to admit.:duck


----------



## LoveAndMusic1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey count me in!
sounds fun


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm always up for PM chatting, it seems I can talk and talk once there's a conversation going.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

love gettin a pm. anybody print them out? or at least the little box that comes up saying you've got a message? take a couple thumbtacks and the hard copies go straight on my "proof" wall (I can be a political leader with enough proof). send me a PM


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

cold fission cure said:


> the little box that comes up saying you've got a message


I know how you feel
that box is just SO GOOD
It's like euphoria in pixel form

Before you know, you need more pms, you begin to contact new people, before you know it you have a network of pm recipients and you struggle to micro manage them all!

OH THE HUMANITY!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm up for it. Don't really know what to say though.


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

pm me anytime lol


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

who wants can pm me too


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey, you or anyone else can send me a PM. That would be awesome


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi, everyone can PM me too, 
I'll reply you really ^^


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Hi!

PM me anytime  

I don't know when I see the box pop up, I get really happy. I don't know, I'm weird


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

I love that I'm not the only person who gets happy to see that I've a new PM! 
What can I say, I'm easily entertained...

PM me if you like, if you can put up with quite a lot of rambling!


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

Anyone can PM me, too. I love seeing the box pop up.


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone can pm me, that' would be great


----------



## TS043 (May 21, 2012)

I'm up for it!


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

hell im up for it as its good practice thou need to be pm'd first


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

no


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

pm me for a good time


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

^ pm for a good time.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Feel free to pm me! :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm down for PMing.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

NOBODY BETTER PM ME OR I'LL GET REALLY MAD!!! 

.....just kidding.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Feel free to pm me too, i know how it feels like not being sure what to say either so dw


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

NatureFellow said:


> I know how you feel
> that box is just SO GOOD
> It's like euphoria in pixel form
> 
> ...


Lmao I could not agree more.


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## ImaDinosaur (Feb 6, 2012)

Count me in too


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I love seeing the new notification thing 
I'm up for PMing...


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm in. Actually I'd love to make a Skype-friend some time soon but I'm afraid I'll be too busy for the next couple of months to have time for that. PM's sound like a good way to interact on a more personal level without the need for real-time interaction.


----------

